# Alberto Angela in "Stanotte a Pompei": sabato 22 settembre su Rai 1



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2018)

*Alberto Angela in "Stanotte a Pompei": sabato 22 settembre su Rai 1*

Torna *Alberto Angela*, il re della divulgazione, che con i suoi programmi riesce ad attirare milioni di telespettatori proprio come suo padre Piero. Uno di questi è "*Stanotte a...*", stavolta ambientato nella meravigliosa *Pompei*, che è anche patrimonio dell'Unesco. Come i suoi predecessori, il programma si svolgerà in piena notte, senza la presenza di turisti, ma del solo conduttore che, oltre a mostrare le bellezze di Pompei, ci farà vedere anche Ercolano, Stabia ed Oplonti. 

Oltre ad Alberto Angela, faranno la loro presenza in trasmissione anche altri volti noti della televisione e del cinema ed alcuni di essi interpreteranno dei personaggi storici che hanno avuto a che fare con il luogo raccontato, in modo da far rivivere al telespettatore la storia della città campana. Tra i nomi presenti nel cast:* Giancarlo Giannini* che farà da narratore come avvenuto nelle ultime edizioni, *Ivano Marescotti* il quale interpreterà Plinio Il Vecchio, *Marco D'Amore* (Ciro Di Marzio di "Gomorra"), il premio Oscar *Vittorio Storaro*, ed il violinista *Uto Ughi* che eseguirà un brano di Mozart all'interno del Teatro Piccolo di Pompei.

"*Stanotte a Pompei*" andrà in onda *sabato 22 settembre*, alle ore 21:25, su Rai 1 (canale 1 del digitale terrestre, in HD su 501 ed in 4k su 210 di Tivùsat). I successivi quattro sabati, andranno in onda delle nuove puntate di "Ulisse - Il piacere della scoperta", altro programma di successo di Alberto Angela, che per la prima volta trasmetterà sulla prima rete e non più su Rai 3.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna *Alberto Angela*, il re della divulgazione, che con i suoi programmi riesce ad attirare milioni di telespettatori proprio come suo padre Piero. Uno di questi è "*Stanotte a...*", stavolta ambientato nella meravigliosa *Pompei*, che è anche patrimonio dell'Unesco. Come i suoi predecessori, il programma si svolgerà in piena notte, senza la presenza di turisti, ma del solo conduttore che, oltre a mostrare le bellezze di Pompei, ci farà vedere anche Ercolano, Stabia ed Oplonti.
> 
> Oltre ad Alberto Angela, faranno la loro presenza in trasmissione anche altri volti noti della televisione e del cinema ed alcuni di essi interpreteranno dei personaggi storici che hanno avuto a che fare con il luogo raccontato, in modo da far rivivere al telespettatore la storia della città campana. Tra i nomi presenti nel cast:* Giancarlo Giannini* che farà da narratore come avvenuto nelle ultime edizioni, *Ivano Marescotti* il quale interpreterà Plinio Il Vecchio, *Marco D'Amore* (Ciro Di Marzio di "Gomorra"), il premio Oscar *Vittorio Storaro*, ed il violinista *Uto Ughi* che eseguirà un brano di Mozart all'interno del Teatro Piccolo di Pompei.
> 
> "*Stanotte a Pompei*" andrà in onda *sabato 22 settembre*, alle ore 21:25, su Rai 1 (canale 1 del digitale terrestre, in HD su 501 ed in 4k su 210 di Tivùsat). I successivi quattro sabati, andranno in onda delle nuove puntate di "Ulisse - Il piacere della scoperta", altro programma di successo di Alberto Angela, che per la prima volta trasmetterà sulla prima rete e non più su Rai 3.



Programma stupendo, purtroppo sarò ad un Matrimonio e non portò vederlo


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2018)

Da non perdere sicuramente.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna *Alberto Angela*, il re della divulgazione, che con i suoi programmi riesce ad attirare milioni di telespettatori proprio come suo padre Piero. Uno di questi è "*Stanotte a...*", stavolta ambientato nella meravigliosa *Pompei*, che è anche patrimonio dell'Unesco. Come i suoi predecessori, il programma si svolgerà in piena notte, senza la presenza di turisti, ma del solo conduttore che, oltre a mostrare le bellezze di Pompei, ci farà vedere anche Ercolano, Stabia ed Oplonti.
> 
> Oltre ad Alberto Angela, faranno la loro presenza in trasmissione anche altri volti noti della televisione e del cinema ed alcuni di essi interpreteranno dei personaggi storici che hanno avuto a che fare con il luogo raccontato, in modo da far rivivere al telespettatore la storia della città campana. Tra i nomi presenti nel cast:* Giancarlo Giannini* che farà da narratore come avvenuto nelle ultime edizioni, *Ivano Marescotti* il quale interpreterà Plinio Il Vecchio, *Marco D'Amore* (Ciro Di Marzio di "Gomorra"), il premio Oscar *Vittorio Storaro*, ed il violinista *Uto Ughi* che eseguirà un brano di Mozart all'interno del Teatro Piccolo di Pompei.
> 
> "*Stanotte a Pompei*" andrà in onda *sabato 22 settembre*, alle ore 21:25, su Rai 1 (canale 1 del digitale terrestre, in HD su 501 ed in 4k su 210 di Tivùsat). I successivi quattro sabati, andranno in onda delle nuove puntate di "Ulisse - Il piacere della scoperta", altro programma di successo di Alberto Angela, che per la prima volta trasmetterà sulla prima rete e non più su Rai 3.



Riuscire a portare un programma del genere in prima serata su Raiuno di sabato sera è un merito enorme, bisogna fare solo i complimenti a uno come Angela.

Riguardo a queste puntate, saranno bellissime come sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna *Alberto Angela*, il re della divulgazione, che con i suoi programmi riesce ad attirare milioni di telespettatori proprio come suo padre Piero. Uno di questi è "*Stanotte a...*", stavolta ambientato nella meravigliosa *Pompei*, che è anche patrimonio dell'Unesco. Come i suoi predecessori, il programma si svolgerà in piena notte, senza la presenza di turisti, ma del solo conduttore che, oltre a mostrare le bellezze di Pompei, ci farà vedere anche Ercolano, Stabia ed Oplonti.
> 
> Oltre ad Alberto Angela, faranno la loro presenza in trasmissione anche altri volti noti della televisione e del cinema ed alcuni di essi interpreteranno dei personaggi storici che hanno avuto a che fare con il luogo raccontato, in modo da far rivivere al telespettatore la storia della città campana. Tra i nomi presenti nel cast:* Giancarlo Giannini* che farà da narratore come avvenuto nelle ultime edizioni, *Ivano Marescotti* il quale interpreterà Plinio Il Vecchio, *Marco D'Amore* (Ciro Di Marzio di "Gomorra"), il premio Oscar *Vittorio Storaro*, ed il violinista *Uto Ughi* che eseguirà un brano di Mozart all'interno del Teatro Piccolo di Pompei.
> 
> "*Stanotte a Pompei*" andrà in onda *sabato 22 settembre*, alle ore 21:25, su Rai 1 (canale 1 del digitale terrestre, in HD su 501 ed in 4k su 210 di Tivùsat). I successivi quattro sabati, andranno in onda delle nuove puntate di "Ulisse - Il piacere della scoperta", altro programma di successo di Alberto Angela, che per la prima volta trasmetterà sulla prima rete e non più su Rai 3.



Quella sera ho una cena porca zozza....
C'era pure la Pausini su canale 5.................


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quella sera ho una cena porca zozza....
> *C'era pure la Pausini su canale 5*.................


Ma per piacere...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna *Alberto Angela*, il re della divulgazione, che con i suoi programmi riesce ad attirare milioni di telespettatori proprio come suo padre Piero. Uno di questi è "*Stanotte a...*", stavolta ambientato nella meravigliosa *Pompei*, che è anche patrimonio dell'Unesco. Come i suoi predecessori, il programma si svolgerà in piena notte, senza la presenza di turisti, ma del solo conduttore che, oltre a mostrare le bellezze di Pompei, ci farà vedere anche Ercolano, Stabia ed Oplonti.
> 
> Oltre ad Alberto Angela, faranno la loro presenza in trasmissione anche altri volti noti della televisione e del cinema ed alcuni di essi interpreteranno dei personaggi storici che hanno avuto a che fare con il luogo raccontato, in modo da far rivivere al telespettatore la storia della città campana. Tra i nomi presenti nel cast:* Giancarlo Giannini* che farà da narratore come avvenuto nelle ultime edizioni, *Ivano Marescotti* il quale interpreterà Plinio Il Vecchio, *Marco D'Amore* (Ciro Di Marzio di "Gomorra"), il premio Oscar *Vittorio Storaro*, ed il violinista *Uto Ughi* che eseguirà un brano di Mozart all'interno del Teatro Piccolo di Pompei.
> 
> "*Stanotte a Pompei*" andrà in onda *sabato 22 settembre*, alle ore 21:25, su Rai 1 (canale 1 del digitale terrestre, in HD su 501 ed in 4k su 210 di Tivùsat). I successivi quattro sabati, andranno in onda delle nuove puntate di "Ulisse - Il piacere della scoperta", altro programma di successo di Alberto Angela, che per la prima volta trasmetterà sulla prima rete e non più su Rai 3.


.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2018)

Parte stasera, chi lo guarderà?


----------



## Nils (22 Settembre 2018)

Non oso pensare che qualcuno passi il sabato sera davanti alla TV, anche perchè credo che qui l'età media non sia da pensionati,
però sicuramente è una trasmissione che varrà la pena di vedere in streaming qualche mattina di un qualche week end in cui si voglia stare un pò di più a letto a oziare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2018)

Questi programmi dovrebbero essere indirizzati soprattutto ad un pubblico giovane, e li mandano il sabato sera


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Questi programmi dovrebbero essere indirizzati soprattutto ad un pubblico giovane, e li mandano il sabato sera


Io invece lo trovo un grande passo in avanti per il piccolo schermo. Si sono sempre avuti dei pregiudizi verso la cultura in televisione e la diceria che solo i programmi leggeri o "trash" facciano ascolti, mentre la cultura no o quantomeno non raggiunge livelli alti nello share. 

Gli Angela, in particolare il figlio con questi suoi speciali negli ultimi anni, attraverso il loro apprezzato modo di divulgare, hanno smentito questa cosa e la collocazione al sabato sera (giorno dedito ai grandi show d'intrattenimento che, però, se prima erano programmi guardabili come La Corrida di Corrado e Scommettiamo Che, oggi sono le robe di Maria De Filippi e Ballando con Milly Carlucci) è stata la consacrazione finale. Sono sicuro che ci sarà un altro boom di ascolti visto che oggi, eccetto la pallavolo e la partita dell'Inter, c'è il nulla in tv.

Poi c'è sempre Rai Play per guardare in differita  .


----------



## hakaishin (22 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Riuscire a portare un programma del genere in prima serata su Raiuno di sabato sera è un merito enorme, bisogna fare solo i complimenti a uno come Angela.
> 
> Riguardo a queste puntate, saranno bellissime come sempre.



Il problema è che in pochi vedremo questo programma...
Tutti i pecoroni ferragnez style vedranno qualche ****** su mediaset o instagram.
Purtroppo la cultura sta morendo in Italia


----------



## Nils (22 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io invece lo trovo un grande passo in avanti per il piccolo schermo. Si sono sempre avuti dei pregiudizi verso la cultura in televisione e la diceria che solo i programmi leggeri o "trash" facciano ascolti, mentre la cultura no o quantomeno non raggiunge livelli alti nello share.
> 
> Gli Angela, in particolare il figlio con questi suoi speciali negli ultimi anni, attraverso il loro apprezzato modo di divulgare, hanno smentito questa cosa e la collocazione al sabato sera (giorno dedito ai grandi show d'intrattenimento che, però, se prima erano programmi guardabili come La Corrida di Corrado e Scommettiamo Che, oggi sono le robe di Maria De Filippi e Ballando con Milly Carlucci) è stata la consacrazione finale. Sono sicuro che ci sarà un altro boom di ascolti visto che oggi, eccetto la pallavolo e la partita dell'Inter, c'è il nulla in tv.
> 
> Poi c'è sempre Rai Play per guardare in differita  .



Concordo, in prima serata ci deve andare la cultura, ma attenzione,
non è una novità degli ultimi anni, le trasmissioni di Angela come ai tempi quelle di Alessandro Cecchi Paone con "la macchina del tempo"
godevano di enorme pubblico e successo, su Premium mi pare si fece un canale così titolato.

Semplicemente nell'ultimo ventennio c'è stato un piano prestabilito per decerebrare gli italiani, pertanto queste trasmissioni si è cercato di mantenerle sempre di nicchia. ma per esempio anche su Sky dopo il calcio, i pacchetti documentari sono i più richiesti.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che in pochi vedremo questo programma...
> Tutti i pecoroni ferragnez style vedranno qualche ****** su mediaset o instagram.
> Purtroppo la cultura sta morendo in Italia


Si vede che sei poco informato. Leggiti gli ascolti monstri che ha fatto Angela con Meraviglie (programma andato in onda a gennaio sui siti UNESCO italiani) e gli ultimi Stanotte a... su Rai 1. Per la cronaca, hanno fatto una media auditel e di share altissima e superiore alle ultime edizioni di show molto seguiti dal pubblico come Tale e Quale Show, Amici e Ballando con le stelle.



Nils ha scritto:


> Concordo, in prima serata ci deve andare la cultura, ma attenzione,
> non è una novità degli ultimi anni, le trasmissioni di Angela come ai tempi quelle di Alessandro Cecchi Paone con "la macchina del tempo"
> godevano di enorme pubblico e successo, su Premium mi pare si fece un canale così titolato.
> 
> Semplicemente nell'ultimo ventennio c'è stato un piano prestabilito per decerebrare gli italiani, pertanto queste trasmissioni si è cercato di mantenerle sempre di nicchia. ma per esempio anche su Sky dopo il calcio, i pacchetti documentari sono i più richiesti.


Vero, però bisogna anche sottolineare che programmi del genere, non hanno mai occupato il sabato sera in un'ammiraglia e La Macchina del Tempo andava in onda su Rete 4. Alberto Angela, merito anche della Rai che ogni tanto si dà alla sperimentazione ricordando che noi telespettatori non siamo tutti dei dementi ed il canone lo paghiamo, ha fatto una vera e propria rivoluzione.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2018)

Manca poco  .


----------



## hakaishin (22 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si vede che sei poco informato. Leggiti gli ascolti monstri che ha fatto Angela con Meraviglie (programma andato in onda a gennaio sui siti UNESCO italiani) e gli ultimi Stanotte a... su Rai 1. Per la cronaca, hanno fatto una media auditel e di share altissima e superiore alle ultime edizioni di show molto seguiti dal pubblico come Tale e Quale Show, Amici e Ballando con le stelle.
> 
> 
> Vero, però bisogna anche sottolineare che programmi del genere, non hanno mai occupato il sabato sera in un'ammiraglia e La Macchina del Tempo andava in onda su Rete 4. Alberto Angela, merito anche della Rai che ogni tanto si dà alla sperimentazione ricordando che noi telespettatori non siamo tutti dei dementi ed il canone lo paghiamo, ha fatto una vera e propria rivoluzione.



Io vedo poca tv e se la vedo di solito vedo sky.
Sono contento se mi dici questo. Vuol dire che ancora c’è un po’ di sana cultura


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2018)

*Boom di ascolti: 4.233.000 spettatori pari al 24.3% di share. Travolto il concerto della Pausini su Canale 5 fermo tra l'8.8% e l'11.7% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2018)

L'avete visto? Io sì, ennesimo capolavoro di produzione. Da sabato prossimo Ulisse con Albertone nella Cappella Sistina  .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2018)

Comunque ho il dubbio che Angela stia avendo tanto successo perché è diventato un fenomeno social, è pieno di donne arrapate che scrivono robe da bimbeminkia su di lui. E' veramente urtante sta cosa


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di ascolti: 4.233.000 spettatori pari al 24.3% di share. Travolto il concerto della Pausini su Canale 5 fermo tra l'8.8% e l'11.7% di share.*



L'avessero mandato in onda in un giorno qualsiasi tra lunedì e venerdì avrebbe fatto il doppio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2018)

Ne ho potuto vedere solo una parte, eccezionale l'immersione che riesce a garantire Alberto Angela


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'avete visto? Io sì, ennesimo capolavoro di produzione. Da sabato prossimo Ulisse con Albertone nella Cappella Sistina  .



Visto, non mi perdo mai i suoi programmi. Mi piacciono i programmi culturali a prescindere della rete, sopratutto se sono fatti bene


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Settembre 2018)

L'ho recuperato oggi: è stato eccezionale,ma non avevo dubbi perchè adoro il modo coinvolgente di divulgare di Alberto Angela.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ho il dubbio che Angela stia avendo tanto successo perché è diventato un fenomeno social, è pieno di donne arrapate che scrivono robe da bimbeminkia su di lui. E' veramente urtante sta cosa



Però se per sbaglio, conoscono un uomo intelligente nella vita reale, lo mandano a ****** dopo due nanosecondi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Però se per sbaglio, conoscono un uomo intelligente nella vita reale, lo mandano a ****** dopo due nanosecondi



Be Angela è un bell'uomo, se era un cessazzo stai sicuro che non si creava questo mito social su di lui. Già immagino commenti del tipo:

"Ma davvero parli di pompei??? Ma che ce frega, sta storia l'avemo vista mille mila volta a cessoooooooo"

"Guarda come se la crede questo, pensa di sapere tutto lui sto minchione???" ecc...


Angela se ruttasse in diretta avrebbe comunque una marea di fan


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Be Angela è un bell'uomo, se era un cessazzo stai sicuro che non si creava questo mito social su di lui. Già immagino commenti del tipo:
> 
> "Ma davvero parli di pompei??? Ma che ce frega, sta storia l'abbiamo vista mille mila volta a cessoooooooo"
> 
> "Guarda come se la crede questo, pensa di sapere tutto lui sto minchione???" ecc...



Ma lo so perfettamente che la società attuale, anzi, i rapporti interpersonali tra uomo e donna di oggi si basano al 90% sull'apparenza e sull'aspetto esteriore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma lo so perfettamente che la società attuale, anzi, i rapporti interpersonali tra uomo e donna di oggi si basano al 90% sull'apparenza e sull'aspetto esteriore.



Ormai ha invaso un po' tutto, non è solo un fattore uomo donna e seduzione. La generazione social sta fottuta proprio. La cosa triste però è vedere le persone di 40/50 anni messi peggio dei bimbiminkia dei social

Se almeno i primi hanno qualche scusante, i secondi sono proprio da mandare nei lager


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ormai ha invaso un po' tutto, non è solo un fattore uomo donna e seduzione. La generazione social sta fottuta proprio. La cosa triste però è vedere le persone di 40/50 anni messi peggio dei bimbiminkia dei social
> 
> Se almeno i primi hanno qualche scusante, i secondi sono proprio da mandare nei lager



Quoto tutto, assolutamente.


----------

